# Check out this guys eyeglass frames...



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

Ted, here. I guess I'm giving this guy a free promo, eh? Anyway, I tripped across his site this morning and just couldn't let it go without sharing it. Handmade wood eyeglass frames:

http://www.herrlicht.de/en_sites/gallery.php

Enjoy.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Those have to be spendy, but how cool are they.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I looked at his stuff. It looks to me like he studied guitar building.


----------



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

now that you mention it, i agree. tiny little guitars.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Interesting idea. Wonder how they hold up?


----------



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

I wonder, too. I suppose that laminated multi ply is strong and somewhat flexible - but what do I know. It's the hinges that I wonder about. Appear to be wood, right? Beautiful… but… yikes. I'm not that kind to my glasses.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

When they bend, yiou can bend them back, usually, of course glue joints are stronger than of the original wood structure, so…....... ??? ;-)


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Fascinating.


----------

